# Assisted opening Blade



## Spector7 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a Benchmade 580sbk which I bought when I worked in NH. It's an assisted opening knife that has a 3.6 inch blade. I looked through the M.G.L. and it seems to be prohibited unless you have an LTC - A, which I have. Am I reading this correctly. 

Any insight on this, I know since I can carry a gun it should be logical that I can carry a knife but this is Massachusetts.


----------



## pba05001 (Sep 10, 2008)

LTC's have nothing to do with knifes, which MGL are you referring to ?


----------



## Sentinel (Sep 29, 2009)

MGL 269 section 10

(b) Whoever, except as provided by law, carries on his person, or carries on his person or under his control in a vehicle, any stiletto, dagger or a device or case which enables a knife with a locking blade to be drawn at a locked position, any ballistic knife, or any knife with a detachable blade capable of being propelled by any mechanism, dirk knife, any knife having a double-edged blade, or a switch knife, or any knife having an automatic spring release device by which the blade is released from the handle, having a blade of over one and one-half inches, or a slung shot, blowgun, blackjack, metallic knuckles or knuckles of any substance which could be put to the same use with the same or similar effect as metallic knuckles, nunchaku, zoobow, also known as klackers or kung fu sticks, or any similar weapon consisting of two sticks of wood, plastic or metal connected at one end by a length of rope, chain, wire or leather, a shuriken or any similar pointed starlike object intended to injure a person when thrown, or any armband, made with leather which has metallic spikes, points or studs or any similar device made from any other substance or a cestus or similar material weighted with metal or other substance and worn on the hand, or a manrikigusari or similar length of chain having weighted ends; or whoever, when arrested upon a warrant for an alleged crime, or when arrested while committing a breach or disturbance of the public peace, is armed with or has on his person, or has on his person or under his control in a vehicle, a billy or other dangerous weapon other than those herein mentioned and those mentioned in paragraph (a), shall be punished by imprisonment for not less than two and one-half years nor more than five years in the state prison, or for not less than six months nor more than two and one-half years in a jail or house of correction, except that, if the court finds that the defendant has not been previously convicted of a felony, he may be punished by a fine of not more than fifty dollars or by imprisonment for not more than two and one-half years in a jail or house of correction.

Don't be a knucklehead and get arrested for doing stupid shit, and this probably won't ever be an issue.


----------



## Spector7 (Sep 30, 2008)

pba05001 said:


> LTC's have nothing to do with knifes, which MGL are you referring to ?


This is under section 10 sub-section (a) but where it says section and not sub-section I interpreted as applying to section 10 0f 269 in it's entirety. 
"No person having in effect a license to carry firearms for any purpose, issued under section one hundred and thirty-one or section one hundred and thirty-one F of chapter one hundred and forty shall be deemed to be in violation of this section."

As I read further in section 10 this obviously can't be the case because there is some blatantly illegal activities.

Thanks for the input .


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sounds like you answered your own question


----------

